# Woodcarving for Furniture Makers



## OnlyJustME

I believe i saw her on an episode of the WoodWright shop and she is an amazing carver and delightful woman. Didn't know she offered a school herself. I might just have to subscribe to it in the future when i have more funds and time available.


----------



## JoeLyddon

*That is Super school!*

I haven't watched the Sample yet… or read everything… (got to get to bed)...

It sounds like you can pay for a week and watch as many videos as you can during that time whenever you want…
... very flexible… I will investigate further… I don't have any of those formal carving tools… so I would be using what I have… to come as close as I can with what I have.

Thank you for posting it… LOOKS SUPER COOL!


----------



## HalDougherty

I attended a woodworking club meeting where Mary May was a speaker. If her classes are as polished and professional as she is in person, the class will be a great value for anyone who wants to learn to carve. She also brought some samples of her work that were fantastic. She's a very impressive lady.

If you do a search on You-Tube, one of the videos you'll find is this one:






Mary May has two videos of her own where she demonstrates her carving technique. There are also several other videos of her work and an interview with her.


----------



## CharlesNeil

A huge plus 1 for Mary, just excellent, worth every penny, I am also a subscriber to her scool , she is amazing


----------



## CartersWhittling

Thanks for posting those links Hal.


----------



## doordude

thanks for posting, i'll have to check it out.


----------



## Kentuk55

Very good. Thnx for all the links, etc. Nice review


----------



## dbray45

I have been looking at her courses - and working on doing some myself. Makes you look at things in a different perspective.


----------



## helluvawreck

I belong to her school. She's a great woodcarver.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------

